# New Team Photos for Audi Sport R18 TDI Include Interior Pics, Spotter Guide, w/ R15 & More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport has released a massive amount of photography today, mainly what we expect will be included in the team's media kit at the 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans. We've added more shots to our Paul Ricard Test section of our 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans gallery along with new sections that include Driver Teams, R18 Livery Designs (Spotter Guide Art) and R18 Details.

The shot above is one of a set that compares the new R18 with this year's R15 plus that was run at Sebring. Here are a few more of our favorites (below) though make sure to check out our * 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans Photo Gallery to see all of the new additions if you're counting the days to Le Mans as we are. *

Spotter Guide









Control Panel









Nighttime Shot at Paul Ricard









TK Debating Which Door to Use 









Check out all of the photos via our Photo Gallery * HERE *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

The new livery is stunning... simply badass!


----------

